# Venison weiners ( pic heavy )



## Winterrider (Mar 27, 2020)

It was time to spin up some wieners after doing a little research here.
5# venison
5# pork butt 
TSM wiener seasoning
Cure#1






Small batch just used the kitchenaid.  Used 8mm plate first and then ran it through the 3mm.





All seasoned up and back in fridge to chill for a couple hrs.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Time to get crank'n.  Love this little 5# unit for small jobs. Was just going to pump out the whole string and then tie off, but after doing a couple feet I checked and had them stuffed so tight that I figured I would end up blowing out the casing numerous times. So measured out, twisted, and tied every 6" . Time consuming but worth it, as I had no blowouts at all.
	

		
			
		

		
	






All stuffed and in fridge overnight.





Next day fired up the MES 40, did a burn off and settled it in at 130° for an hr with no smoke.





Turn temp up to 140,  Auber PID was spot on keeping steady temp.
Amazen  tube filled with Char Hickory, and let it roll for 2 hrs.
Notice the change in color after smoking. 





Into SV bath at 143° for couple hrs





Iced down, peeled casings ( very easy) and washed up for packaging.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ready for the freezer.  Thanks for looking !


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 27, 2020)

Dang they look tasty! By the looks your gonna need some good sized buns. I liked the color you got on them.

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice job. Just a note for you Skinless Dog folks...The initial hour, No Smoke, is to heat and dry the Natural Casing to get a nicer color and no streaks from condensation on cold dogs. Since Skinless Dogs have the plastic case removed, we don't care if they are Streaky and therefore you can start smoking from the beginning....JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice work bud ,,, great color . Did the casings come from TSM ? I was surprised at how much they stretch . I use the wiener seasoning , it's a good one . 
Those are going to be good  .  Fantastic  work winter .


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 27, 2020)

Never tried venison wieners, but you got me thinking with that great batch.

Defrosted the freezer yesterday. Need to get ambitious on some venison products.


Winterrider said:


> ...
> Amazen  tube filled with Char Hickory, and let it roll for 2 hrs.
> ...


I assume you get pellets from Home of Economy.  I've looked at the Char Hickory and passed so far.
Your comments on the smoke they produce appreciated.


----------



## forktender (Mar 27, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> It was time to spin up some wieners after doing a little research here.
> 5# venison
> 5# pork butt
> TSM wiener seasoning
> ...


Damn, those look awesome, that was quite the production.
Great post.

I just bought the same mixer and the grinder attachment, how does the grinder work for you?
I'll just be using it to make 5-10 lb batches of Italian sausage as soon as pork butts go on sale again.

Are house got broke into a few weeks ago and the bastards stole 2 freezers worth of meat, fish and my ducks and pheasant. I was more bummed about my meat than the sterling silver flatware set and gas and electric powertools.

Oh, and they drank my beer and a half bottle of Blanton's bourbon, I was not very happy about that either.

LOL, sorry for my rant, those look amazing and I love your kitchen, yes I am envious.

Nice work.
Dan


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 27, 2020)

Looks great.  I have the same casings.  I have hotdog seasoning I need to try.  How do you check IT in the sv. ?  My thoughts are if you poke them in the water, the water will rush in and have water logged hotdogs.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 28, 2020)

A really nice piece of work and well deserving of the carousel ride, cute little spotted dog in the second pic down! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 28, 2020)

forktender said:


> Are house got broke into a few weeks ago and the bastards stole 2 freezers worth of meat, fish and my ducks and pheasant. I was more bummed about my meat than the sterling silver flatware set and gas and electric powertools. Oh, and they drank my beer and a half bottle of Blanton's bourbon, I was not very happy about that either.
> Nice work. Dan




I read that on another and feel terrible for you. So they not only ripped you off but were hanging around having a frigging party! I guess the local PD doesn't even bother dusting for finger prints on something like that, tho they certainly should. What a pisser, they surely felt you were going to be gone for quite awhile. I hope they catch coronavirus! RAY


----------



## Ishi (Mar 28, 2020)

Congrats on the ride! Nice job on the cook


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 28, 2020)

WR, Awesome job on the dogs !


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 28, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> How do you check IT in the sv.


Don't need to probe if you go by the chart for time and temp . 
For 25 mm I used 140 degrees for 2 hours .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 28, 2020)

Fine job on the weiners. Good to see that the cellulose casings are being used.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 28, 2020)

Very nice! Perfect links. I've been wanting to try something with venison but I'm not a hunter and anyone I know who has it is a little stingy LOL!
(I wish I had that counter..)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2020)

OMG !!
Those look absolutely Perfect, Rider!!!
One Heck of a Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 28, 2020)

Nice job great looking dogs. Never seen that grinder either.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 28, 2020)

Those look fantastic. Last time I looked for those casing I could only find them in large amounts. Id like to try them out sometime. I'll have to look again.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 28, 2020)

Sowsage





__





						You searched for cellulose sausage casings - The Sausage Maker
					






					www.sausagemaker.com


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 28, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Sowsage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks chopsaw! Do they peel off easy?


----------



## xray (Mar 28, 2020)

Great looking weiners!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 28, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks chopsaw! Do they peel off easy?


Yes , slip right out . Maybe go thru amazon if you have prime , or check Walton's for better shipping option . 


 Winterrider
  Did a nice job stuffing those .


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 28, 2020)

Thank you very much for the carousel ride. It is greatly appreciated.


Brokenhandle said:


> Dang they look tasty! By the looks your gonna need some good sized buns. I liked the color you got on them.
> 
> Ryan


Thank you. Tried to keep them 6" . First couple feet were closer to foot long before I got settled in.


Fueling Around said:


> I assume you get pellets from Home of Economy. I've looked at the Char Hickory and passed so far.
> Your comments on the smoke they produce appreciated


I did get them there and I really like them.
Thank you for the like.


forktender said:


> I just bought the same mixer and the grinder attachment, how does the grinder work for you?


Thank you. The mixer works really well for the smaller batches. Sorry to hear about the break-in.


pc farmer said:


> Looks great.  I have the same casings.  I have hotdog seasoning I need to try.  How do you check IT in the sv. ?  My thoughts are if you poke them in the water, the water will rush in and have water logged hotdogs.


Thanks for the like. I just used the Baldwin chart for time and temp. I went extra just because.


chopsaw said:


> Nice work bud ,,, great color . Did the casings come from TSM ? I was surprised at how much they stretch . I use the wiener seasoning , it's a good one .
> Those are going to be good  .  Fantastic  work winter .


Chopsaw, yes I did get the casings from TSM. They stuff very nicely.


sawhorseray said:


> A really nice piece of work and well deserving of the carousel ride, cute little spotted dog in the second pic down! RAY


Thank you Ray. It was time consuming but still fun. Spoiled little dog gets that all the time, but she's a sweetie !


Ishi said:


> Congrats on the ride! Nice job on the cook


Thank you Ishi. . .


crazymoon said:


> WR, Awesome job on the dogs !


Thank you. Appreciate it.


SFLsmkr1 said:


> Fine job on the weiners. Good to see that the cellulose casings are being used.


Thank you. Had never used them before. Reading 

 chopsaw
  post made me lean that way. Sure like them.


smokeymose said:


> Very nice! Perfect links. I've been wanting to try something with venison but I'm not a hunter and anyone I know who has it is a little stingy LOL!
> (I wish I had that counter..)


Thank you. Actually kinda pinched for counter space. Wish we had more of it.


Bearcarver said:


> OMG !!
> Those look absolutely Perfect, Rider!!!
> One Heck of a Job!!
> Like.
> ...


Thank you very much Bear. And thanks for the like.


HalfSmoked said:


> Nice job great looking dogs. Never seen that grinder either.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren, appreciate it. The Kitchen aid grinder is actually pretty nice for small jobs.


Sowsage said:


> Those look fantastic. Last time I looked for those casing I could only find them in large amounts. Id like to try them out sometime. I'll have to look again.


Thank you.  I did only use about 3/4 of one of the rolls for the 10# batch. Those casings do peel off very easily. Just a small slice at the string and they squeeze right out.


chef jimmyj said:


> Nice job. Just a note for you Skinless Dog folks...The initial hour, No Smoke, is to heat and dry the Natural Casing to get a nicer color and no streaks from condensation on cold dogs. Since Skinless Dogs have the plastic case removed, we don't care if they are Streaky and therefore you can start smoking from the beginning....JJ


Thanks JJ



 kruizer
 , 

 tropics
 , 

 bertman
 , 

 boykjo
 , thank you all for the likes.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 28, 2020)

Very nice Winterrider........ They look great. Congrats on making the carousel.......

Boykjo


----------



## tony111 (Mar 29, 2020)

Great post !!! I will have to try some of those casings. My venison dogs never have the right mouth feel. Those look spot on.


----------



## tropics (Mar 29, 2020)

I see I didn't hit post reply again.






I like the rack and the dogs look fantastic.
Richie


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 29, 2020)

OF all the sausages I have made...I have never actually made my own hot dogs. If I made my own, I might actually eat hot dogs.
Congrats-yours look superb! Like!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2020)

Awesome looking wieners, I use that same TSM seasoning for & we love it.
Congrats on the ride!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 29, 2020)

tony111 said:


> Great post !!! I will have to try some of those casings. My venison dogs never have the right mouth feel. Those look spot on.


Thank you. Yes try these casings, I think they are great.


tropics said:


> I like the rack and the dogs look fantastic.
> Richie


Thanks Richie, appreciate it. The rack idea was from someone in here. I don't recall right now.  "If" it was you, thank you !  


indaswamp said:


> OF all the sausages I have made...I have never actually made my own hot dogs. If I made my own, I might actually eat hot dogs.
> Congrats-yours look superb! Like!


This was actually a first for me also. Thanks for the kind words.


SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking wieners, I use that same TSM seasoning for & we love it.
> Congrats on the ride!
> Al


Thank you Al. I have enough for another 40# yet 
It is a complete honor to be able to join the greats that have made the carousel. 


boykjo said:


> Very nice Winterrider........ They look great. Congrats on making the carousel.......
> Boykjo


Thankyou!



 tallbm
 , 

 whistech
 , Thank you very much for the likes.


----------



## tropics (Mar 29, 2020)

That was my rack I have to make something for my Pit Boss
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 29, 2020)

I've never made any type of sausage/hot dogs, but I've eaten plenty. Winter those looks great - nicely done.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## gary s (Mar 29, 2020)

Those Really Look Good  Nice job     (You taking orders ???)

Gary


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 29, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I've never made any type of sausage/hot dogs, but I've eaten plenty. Winter those looks great - nicely done.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you much, and for the point.


gary s said:


> Those Really Look Good  Nice job     (You taking orders ???)
> 
> Gary


Thank you Gary. The wife said the same thing for the camping friends. It's not hard, just a little time consuming.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 29, 2020)

Those look top notch, nice job!


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 29, 2020)

Damn!  Those look awesome!  Like!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 29, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Those look top notch, nice job!


Thank you for the kind words.


uncle eddie said:


> Damn!  Those look awesome!  Like!


Thank you Eddie and for the like !


----------



## rbnice1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 30, 2020)

rbnice1 said:


> Looks fantastic!!!!


Thank you, appreciate it.


----------



## unclejhim (Mar 30, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> It was time to spin up some wieners after doing a little research here.
> 5# venison
> 5# pork butt
> TSM wiener seasoning
> ...


Did you use any kind of binder?


----------



## disco (Mar 30, 2020)

Absolutely marvelous! Let me know if I can store some for you. Big like!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 30, 2020)

unclejhim said:


> Did you use any kind of binder?


I did not use any binder. Just went with TSM  recipe on seasoning canister. Think  I  would add a touch of garlic next time.


disco said:


> Absolutely marvelous! Let me know if I can store some for you. Big like!


Thank you Disco and for the like. Send me your address.   .
Have a wonderful day.



 luvcatchingbass
 , thanks for the like.


----------

